# Southport 2014 ???



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anybody want to go to Southport this year sometime in June/July ??

If you want it I will try to set it up again for this year so please post on here if you would be willing to attend a rally at Southport .

Not worth me sorting a rally and having no attendees so shout up now please and your preference for late June or early July



Jacquie


----------

